# gilet



## cyberknight (13 Apr 2017)

Worn a couple of times but too big , says a small 37 " but flappy so suit someone bigger 
Yours for the cost of postage £3?


----------



## broady (13 Apr 2017)

Is it windproof at all?

I want something for work to wear when it's hot over my shirt on the commute, but I don't want windproof or waterproof at all as I just want it so cars have more chance of spotting me.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2017)

broady said:


> Is it windproof at all?
> 
> I want something for work to wear when it's hot over my shirt on the commute, but I don't want windproof or waterproof at all as I just want it so cars have more chance of spotting me.


Its windproof
http://www.raleigh.co.uk/RSP/Product/Default.aspx?pc=2&pt=282&pg=8210
you want something like this 
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/cycling-clothing/hi-vis/wowow-sam-browne-reflective


----------



## broady (14 Apr 2017)

I think without the arms it might still be alright, so would like to give it a try if ok?


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2017)

broady said:


> I think without the arms it might still be alright, so would like to give it a try if ok?


You going to the CC ride on sunday ?
I did say i couldnt come but i got my weeks mixed up


----------



## broady (14 Apr 2017)

I can't as apparently family time takes priority
I've been told I might be allowed an hour, but I wouldn't even get to the meeting point and back in an hour.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2017)

broady said:


> I can't as apparently family time takes priority
> I've been told I might be allowed an hour, but I wouldn't even get to the meeting point and back in an hour.


I know what you mean , i though it was last week but i went to the seaside , right day for it etc  , i am undecided yet as i really need to get in training for the midland monster so if i do go i might go on the mtb as i can still get a good workout .
PM me your address and i will get mrs ck to post it , if its good bung a few quid in a charity tin of your choice .


----------



## broady (14 Apr 2017)

I had my first go on rollers last night and then again this morning.
They are quite a good workout and that's just trying to stay upright!! 
What is the Midland Monster??


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2017)

broady said:


> I had my first go on rollers last night and then again this morning.
> They are quite a good workout and that's just trying to stay upright!!
> What is the Midland Monster??


http://www.midlandmonster.com/
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/e...-Midland-Monster-Supporting-the-Air-Ambulance


----------



## broady (14 Apr 2017)

I might look at entering that one!
Would be like a birthday ride


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2017)

broady said:


> I might look at entering that one!
> Would be like a birthday ride


I am doing the middle distance , i plan to make it an imperial century for the day .


----------



## broady (14 Apr 2017)

Will have a think on this one
Might be tempted by the 100+


----------



## cyberknight (14 Apr 2017)

broady said:


> Will have a think on this one
> Might be tempted by the 100+


Last years for me door to door .
View: https://www.strava.com/activities/576915914/embed/0289e405e9987a3faaef557ff284454eee7a0416


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Apr 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I am doing the middle distance , i plan to make it an imperial century for the day .



I`m also doing the mezzo  

It`ll be my first sportive


----------



## broady (25 Apr 2017)

Not sure if I can make the Sunday, so looking at the ride in Lincoln on the Saturday instead.

Wore the gilet on my way home from work today and it was fantastic!! Although my arms did get a bit cold


----------



## cyberknight (25 Apr 2017)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`m also doing the mezzo
> 
> It`ll be my first sportive


I know phil the hill and a few others are doing it maybe we ought to pool our draft potential oo err !


----------

